# Dancing With the Stars - Season 15



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't see this topic started. 

Here's the lineup.

Kirstie Alley and Maksim Chmerkovskiy
Pamela Anderson and Tristan MacManus
Helio Castroneves and Chelsie Hightower
Joey Fatone and Kym Johnson
Shawn Johnson and Derek Hough
Drew Lachey and Anna Trebunskaya
Gilles Marini and Peta Murgatroyd
Kelly Monaco and Val Chmerkovskiy
Apolo Anton Ohno and Karina Smirnoff
Bristol Palin and Mark Ballas
Melissa Rycroft and Tony Dovolani
Emmitt Smith and Cheryl Burke

I see Sabrina Bryan isn't on the list. A lot of people wanted to see her back.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to the upcoming season of DWTS. Most of the participants are stars who were awesome when they were on. I know that not everyone agrees, but I can hardly wait to watch Kirstie and Maks together again. I would like to have seen Drew Lachey and Cheryl Burke together again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm really looking forward to the upcoming season of DWTS. Most of the participants are stars who were awesome when they were on. I know that not everyone agrees, but I can hardly wait to watch Kirstie and Maks together again. I would like to have seen Drew Lachey and Cheryl Burke together again.


I agree. It's a good lineup.

Kirstie has been dancing a lot since her appearance on the show and she's kept the weight off. She's up against some really good dancers, but I think she'll hold her own.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, it would have been great with Sabrina and maybe MelB also.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah, it would have been great with Sabrina and maybe MelB also.


I didn't watch the show during the seasons that Sabrina, Gilles, Brooke, and Kelly Monaco were on, but I'm looking forward to seeing the previous contestants do their thing. At least they all know how much hard work they are in for, so there won't be any surprises there.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I seem to remember reading something about the new season that mentioned an online vote for a 13th contestant and I think Sabrina was one of stars that fans could vote for.  Of course, the ole memory ain't what it used to be and I could be totally out in left field on this.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Voters' choice 13th star is among Carson, Kyle, and *Sabrina*.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

sandypeach, you are not out in left field, there is an online poll to vote for either Carson, Sabrina or Kyle (don't know the last names).  The vote is open until August 24th.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Who's dancing what and when.

http://www.puredwts.com/2012/09/05/dwts-all-stars-the-premiere-whos-dancing-what-and-when/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tonight's the night! I won't be able to see it until tomorrow, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

No one watching?

Pamela Anderson was a train wreck, but everyone else was pretty good or at least decent. The judges scored everyone pretty low. Nothing higher than an 8 and now they are giving out half points.



Spoiler



Emmet's on top by about half a point and Gilles is second.



Bristol lost a lot of weight and I covet her dress.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we have moved along a little bit.
I was really amazed that Bristol and Kirstie did not leave on the double elimination night.
Instead Drew and Helio?
Wow I didn't see that coming.
Although I do not think they will be there at the end anyway.

Anyone else surprised?


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I was not surprised that Bristol wasn't eliminated....but it upsets me that good dancers are being sent home before her.  Again...ugh.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Well we have moved along a little bit.
> I was really amazed that Bristol and Kirstie did not leave on the double elimination night.
> Instead Drew and Helio?
> Wow I didn't see that coming.
> ...


Given that the voting is equally based on viewers' voting, I wasn't surprised. I think Kirstie has been an inspiration to those of us who are over-60 and overweight, but the competition is really stiff. As for Bristol, I wish she had turned down the offer to be on the show. As the producers hoped (I'm sure), she is controversial because of the political scene right now, and people are going to vote for her for reasons other than her ability. (That said, she is considerably better than she was the first time around. I'll also confess to being a conservative, and I'm actually one of the people who like her mom. (Oops. Hope I don't lose KB friends with that comment, but I'm being honest.) I don't want to see her get votes based on political preferences.)

I loved Helio, and was hoping he'd be around for awhile. Drew is very good, too, so I'm a bit surprised he's gone. Of course, nearly all are pretty equal as far as ability goes, so every week someone who could win (again, in several cases) will be going home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I kind of figured on at least one surprise elimination this week, but I certainly didn't figure on two. And two champions at that. 

I thought Drew's dance was great and that the judges scored him too low. Helio wasn't as much of a surprise because he stepped on Chelsea's dress so that was a big boo-boo.

Kirstie is very popular and Maks' Jagger imitation went a long way to getting them votes. He was so good. Bristol is definitely improved, and of course, her meltdown got her the sympathy vote. 

I honestly didn't care for Melissa's Samba and she ended up at the top. Very complicated choreo, but I felt she was nervous and stiff in a lot of places. Apolo should have been scored higher.

It was a pleasure to see Lacey and Kyle on the results show. And I adored Benji last week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Once again, Apolo was scored too low. Will another champion bite the dust tomorrow night?

Mark did all the dancing and Bristol didn't do much of anything, Kirstie, on the other hand, danced her heart out and scored lower than Bristol. <sigh>

Gilles Bollywood was definitely impressive. Is it going to be a duel to the death between Gilles and Sean again?

Sabrina was way better than Louis at Disco. Melissa does nothing for me.

Kelly's contemporary was lovely and Emmet and Cheryl's Bolero was stunning.

Another great show.

Anyone could go to the top and anyone could be eliminated. I'm not investing myself in any of them.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie I have to agree with all your comments.
That is how I saw things, too.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder if the judges score on how they like or dislike a person.  It also seems like they are watching another show the way they score.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the judges score on how they like or dislike a person. It also seems like they are watching another show the way they score.


I think they've been scoring very low this season.

And the voting public got it right this time. Hooray!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I thought this was a lame idea when I heard about it.
Bring back prior winners and have them compete - oh boy.
But it has been brilliant!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> You know I thought this was a lame idea when I heard about it.
> Bring back prior winners and have them compete - oh boy.
> But it has been brilliant!


Really fabulous dancing. Even the pros seem inspired. Derek and Shawn are a match made in heaven. Cheryl and Emmet have brought back their magic. Maks and Kirstie have brought back their fun. Too much good stuff going on to care about the results. It's all about the dancing.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have been enjoying watching the dancing this season even though I was in the "why bring them back" camp.  Having said that I was surprised by the blatant display of "affection" between Val and Kelly the other night.  Are they an item or was that just a part of their performance?  I thought the dance was done alright, but the shots of them waiting to perform (get a room) were a bit much IMHO.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm wondering about Val and Kelly myself, but it might just be a bonding exercise.  I've really enjoyed this season so far, even more so now that Bristol's gone. I felt so bad for Karina.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I'm wondering about Val and Kelly myself, but it might just be a bonding exercise.  I've really enjoyed this season so far, even more so now that Bristol's gone. I felt so bad for Karina.


I actually missed Karina's fall because I was enjoying Apolo so much. I rewatched it and realized that's when his dancing went a bit awkward.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

the performance show is split over two nights next week? Ack. Here's the lineup. It's Team Shawn v. Team Gilles.

http://www.puredwts.com/2012/10/19/dancing-with-the-stars-season-15-week-5-whos-dancing-what-and-when-2/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

New season thread here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,143432.msg2095985.html#msg2095985


----------

